# Anyone having Chlorella side effects?!!



## jshug (Jun 21, 2009)

Just wanted to know if anyone had any "side effects" from starting chlorella.  I started a few weeks ago, all was good  when all of a sudden I started having this indigestion type stomach/chest burning and "teenaged acne"?!!!!?  When I stopped taking it the symptoms went away. I bought the vitamin shoppe brand, is there a better brand or is this something that will get better?


----------



## msa (Jun 21, 2009)

I *think*, based on what I've read and researched, that those symptoms are part of the detox stage your body goes through when you take chlorella. The symptoms should go away once your body gets out of the detox stage.


----------



## nc cutie (Jun 21, 2009)

I've been on it for about 4 months--please read the first page. It does give you detox symptons--like they say in the bible--this too shall pass. Then you will experience the good skin and energy that most of us have. Please search the thread--in the words of MJ--You are not alone!


----------



## Urban (Jun 21, 2009)

I used it for a while and started getting good results, with my skin espcially. Then all of a sudden started getting really nauseas and vomiting when I took it. When I stopped taking it, the symptoms disappeared too. I'm tempted to try it again tho'...


----------



## mariofmagdal (Jun 21, 2009)

Sounds like detox, which means Chlorella is doing its thing. That's good. You can go through it by continuing at your current dose and take something to ease the symptoms, or scale back your dosage and ease your way back up according to what your body can handle. No matter what, you should drink plenty of water.

With regards to the Vitamin Shoppe brand, I ran low on my regular Earthrise brand and purchased Vitamin Shoppe Super Chlorella as a stand in, and I began to detox all over again! I have been on it since January and reached 12g quickly where I have been holding since the recent change, it shocked me and sent me researching this "Super" Chlorella, I have not found the answers yet, but to send me into detox made me think there is something with that word "Super". I am over the detox symptoms, it was brief.

If you can hang, do so- like a previous poster stated this too shall pass. I am doing wonderful, and one of those able to take both Chl/Spr. I am GREEN for life.

 You can always seek the help of the wonderful ladies within the Chlorella thread, there are several that have had success from the start of the thread and will be more than happy to offer advice to help you along. Best wishes to you.


----------



## silkii_locks (Jun 21, 2009)

Urban said:


> I used it for a while and started getting good results, with my skin espcially. Then all of a sudden started getting really nauseas and vomiting when I took it. When I stopped taking it, the symptoms disappeared too. I'm tempted to try it again tho'...


 
This is the exact same thing that happened to me.  I was taking the source naturals powder.  I had been taking it for about a month with great results and no side effects, then I started to notice slight waves of nausea when I took it but I brushed it off.  Then one day after taking it I had 3 violent vomitting spells and have not been able to bring myself to try it again.  That was over 3 months ago.  

It may be detox for some people, however as I've read in the chorella thread itself not everyone is going to be able to consume chlorella due to sensitive systems and allergies.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Jun 21, 2009)

silkii_locks said:


> It may be detox for some people, however as I've read in the chorella thread itself not everyone is going to be able to consume chlorella due to sensitive systems and allergies.


 

This is true, that's why the most vital information is posted at the start of the thread. There are those who may experience more serious allergic reactions, and or have specific medical conditions whereby Chlorella should be avoided. It is constantly stated throughout the thread that each person and its effects are different. I hope it works out for you due to it's wonderful benefits, however, if you are not able to do so, by all means stop and if you would like a further review, consult your physician.


----------



## january noir (Jun 21, 2009)

Urban said:


> I used it for a while and started getting good results, with my skin espcially. Then all of a sudden started getting really nauseas and vomiting when I took it. When I stopped taking it, the symptoms disappeared too. I'm tempted to try it again tho'...



What kind or brand of Chlorella are you taking?  There is a difference.
There is a specific type that has less favorable affects.


----------



## Mrs.Gooch (Jun 21, 2009)

OMG!!! *TMI Alert*

So, I just finished violently vomiting all I had to eat for the weekend. And I realize, its thr chlorella!!!

Last week after not taking it for a while, I put some in a smoothie and went to class. Fast forward to halway into glass. I run to the bathroom and vomit. Hard and violent! So, I'm likw wtf?! Cause I NEVER vomit. Ever. I'm scared thinking I was pregnant. But I got that ruled out. 

So tonight, I take the chlorella again. Not putting 2and2 together. I go to lay down 20 minutes ago and I feel super sick. Then it comes...the super vomit.  
Damn u chlorella. Why have u forsaken me? It wasn't like this the first time I took it. Then I took a break for a few months. Now my body is like "No Ma'am"

I threw my bottle in the trash. I feel soo sick right now. Ugh!


----------



## mariofmagdal (Jun 21, 2009)

Mrs. Gooch, so sorry to hear this. Glad you figured out the cause. 

Like we have said, it is not for everybody. Your body will let you know.


----------



## Mrs.Gooch (Jun 21, 2009)

mariofmagdal said:


> Mrs. Gooch, so sorry to hear this. Glad you figured out the cause.
> 
> Like we have said, it is not for everybody. Your body will let you know.



Its letting me know loud and clear, tonight. I'm going to try to sleep this off and keep my food down. Good luck, ladies!


----------



## jshug (Jun 21, 2009)

Okerplexed, I'm glad its not just me!! I read all of the posts before I started taking it, so I expected some of the side effects. I'm a nurse practitioner, a cardiac NP, so when I started feeling the chest pain and burning, I thought I was having a heart attack!!!lol  I do think its just simply detoxing or GI irritation. So.....I'm trying it again tonight. I'm taking a Zantac OTC 30 minutes before the chlorella to see if this helps.  I've got to get past this...I want to get to the land of milk and honey ie weightloss, beautiful skin, etc,etc.  Thanks ladies for all of your help...anyone with advice of getting past the detox let me know.
PS. I forgot to mention the bowl gripping sh*ts. The price we pay...


----------



## mysoon2behair (Jun 21, 2009)

I was taking the earthrise brand for about 2 months with no problems. Then all of a sudden one day I was at the movies and felt so sick. I ran to the restroom and violently vomited. I thought it would never end! Then again and again. I had to leave the theater. I waited about a week to try it again (a lesser dose) and once again I was sick. I don't think I can go back to taking it again


----------



## january noir (Jun 21, 2009)

mysoon2behair said:


> I was taking the earthrise brand for about 2 months with no problems. Then all of a sudden one day I was at the movies and felt so sick. I ran to the restroom and violently vomited. I thought it would never end! Then again and again. I had to leave the theater. I waited about a week to try it again (a lesser dose) and once again I was sick. I don't think I can go back to taking it again



Perhaps it was an interaction with something you ate at the movies?


----------



## jshug (Jun 21, 2009)

Wow two months is a long time to start with side effects. I had gotten up to  three a day when everything started, so now I'm back to one a day, I'll try this for a week and then gradually try to increase.  If the same thing happens again...I'm done!!! I firmly believe you should listen to your body.


----------



## msa (Jun 21, 2009)

For those of you who had bad side effects...could you say what brand and dosage you were taking at the time? And how long you'd been taking it?

That way we can try to keep track of what's causing the most negative results.


----------



## Solitude (Jun 22, 2009)

wow @ the violent vomiting. I haven't looked at the Chlorella thread. Is the point of going through all that for hair growth???? What are the benefits supposed to be? Can't you just eat clean & drink water? How about exercising? Maybe I should go read that thread.....


----------



## jshug (Jun 22, 2009)

Vitamin shoppe brand 1000mg (i think), got up to three a day. Now focusing on one a day with Zantac prior to taking it.


----------



## msa (Jun 22, 2009)

Solitude said:


> wow @ the violent vomiting. I haven't looked at the Chlorella thread. Is the point of going through all that for hair growth???? What are the benefits supposed to be? Can't you just eat clean & drink water? How about exercising? Maybe I should go read that thread.....




You should read the read, it took me awhile to get through it. But, I only started researching it for the health benefits because I was looking for an alternative to synthetic multivitamins. It balances your body because of its vitamin content but it's best when part of a healthy overall diet (drinking water, eating healthy, exercising, etc). 

Some people are doing it for hair growth but I think most people stay with it because of the other great outcomes they've seen (increased energy, better skin, fewer cravings for sweets, etc. etc.).


----------



## Mrs.Gooch (Jun 22, 2009)

Oh god. Sh*t is way worse than last week. May have to move my pillow into the bathroom. I just want to sleep, man.


----------



## msa (Jun 22, 2009)

Mrs.Gooch said:


> Oh god. Sh*t is way worse than last week. May have to move my pillow into the bathroom. I just want to sleep, man.




Maybe you are allergic? That just doesn't sound good at all.


----------



## jshug (Jun 22, 2009)

OMG!!! so sorry for you, did it give you heartburn before the vomiting?


----------



## mariofmagdal (Jun 22, 2009)

mysoon2behair said:


> I was taking the earthrise brand for about 2 months with no problems. Then all of a sudden one day I was at the movies and felt so sick. I ran to the restroom and violently vomited. I thought it would never end! Then again and again. I had to leave the theater. I waited about a week to try it again (a lesser dose) and once again I was sick. I don't think I can go back to taking it again


 
Earthrise is a specialty company (even harvests their own Spirulina), and they are one of the more pricey brands. It may have been something else interacting with it, since you had positive results for two months. It's a whole food yes, but a cleanser at the same time, detox is the result of it doing its job. So eating poorly once you have been clean could cause this. 

However, you know your body and what you feel. Follow your own instincts.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Jun 22, 2009)

Solitude said:


> wow @ the violent vomiting. I haven't looked at the Chlorella thread. Is the point of going through all that for hair growth???? What are the benefits supposed to be? Can't you just eat clean & drink water? How about exercising? Maybe I should go read that thread.....


 
I believe I can safely say most of the women have gone GREEN for the benefits and have accepted hair growth as one of those side benefits, expressing if it helps the hair, fine, if not, the other positives received outweigh all else.

Reading the thread would be beneficial, and there is a quick start guide at the start so reading the entire thread is not really needed.


----------



## mysoon2behair (Jun 22, 2009)

january noir said:


> Perhaps it was an interaction with something you ate at the movies?



I had toast and eggs for breakfast that morning then went to the movies. I didn't eat anything there so I don't know. I generally eat healthy so I doubt it was from what I ate. I would like to take it again but I am just too nervous.


----------



## runwaydream (Jun 22, 2009)

Mrs.Gooch said:


> Oh god. Sh*t is way worse than last week. May have to move my pillow into the bathroom. I just want to sleep, man.



i know exactly what you mean 

same thing happened to me. its weird cause i had taken it before w. no problems. so when i first started to get sick and i mean VIOLENTLY ill i didn't think it was the chlorella. it took a second time of me feeling just as bad if not worse for me to realize what it was. 

i was so hurt  i wanted to reap the benefits of chlorella. i even lowered the dosage to 2 tablets and my stomach was still lightweight mad. so i just had to let it go  chlorella aint for everyone.


----------



## january noir (Jun 22, 2009)

mysoon2behair said:


> I had toast and eggs for breakfast that morning then went to the movies. I didn't eat anything there so I don't know. I generally eat healthy so I doubt it was from what I ate. I would like to take it again but I am just too nervous.



Mmmmm.  :scratchch
Did you take your Chlorella with food that same day or on an empty stomach?

How do you take it?  Do you take powder and make a drink or do you take the pills?


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jun 22, 2009)

Solitude said:


> wow @ the violent vomiting. I haven't looked at the Chlorella thread. Is the point of going through all that for hair growth???? What are the benefits supposed to be? Can't you just eat clean & drink water? How about exercising? Maybe I should go read that thread.....


 
Check post 1 and 2 of the chlorella thread. Anyone with this kinda problem may have gone to far too fast, or you are allergic. Please read those posts for details. Also examine the way you're eating before taking and mix it up, explained in post #1 and 2


----------



## Urban (Jun 22, 2009)

january noir said:


> What kind or brand of Chlorella are you taking?  There is a difference.
> There is a specific type that has less favorable affects.



The one I was taking was in powdered form and it's by Lifestream and it's manufactured in New Zealand. I took it mixed with fruit juice.

Gosh, I didn't realize so many other people experienced the same thing!  It really sucks coz it was working really well with no problems for about a month/ month and a half. Then BAM!


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Jun 22, 2009)

my advice is start at the lowest dose you possibly can AND drink as much water throughout the day, that usually helps most people.


----------



## Vshanell (Jun 22, 2009)

I suspect chlorella is breaking me out but I keep taking it.  I've thought about stopping several times but I keeping trying to wait it out because I think it's helping me with my weight.  I started breaking out not long after taking that Source Naturals Powder (low dose).  My skin was great before that, no problems.  I should probably stop taking it.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Jun 22, 2009)

Pokahontas said:


> I suspect chlorella is breaking me out but I keep taking it. I've thought about stopping several times but I keeping trying to wait it out because I think it's helping me with my weight. I started breaking out not long after taking that Source Naturals Powder (low dose). My skin was great before that, no problems. I should probably stop taking it.


 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif][/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*A small number of* new users may experience a 'healing crisis' as their bodies adjust to chlorella and begin to shed toxins. Some misinterpret this as an allergic reaction, which although possible, is extremely rare, even among sufferers of multiple chemical sensitivity. Examples of these rare detoxification reactions are mild headaches, stomach cramps or nausea, skin blemishes or bowel irregularity.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif][/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*These effects usually diminish* and disappear within a week to ten days as the body adjusts and begins to work towards biochemical balance, or 'homeostasis'. The suggested daily 'health maintenance' usage is three grams, or nine capsules per day. This may sound a lot, but one must remember that chlorella is a natural whole food and not a chemically-synthesized multivitamin product.[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## january noir (Jun 22, 2009)

Urban said:


> The one I was taking was in powdered form and it's by Lifestream and it's manufactured in New Zealand. I took it mixed with fruit juice.
> 
> Gosh, I didn't realize so many other people experienced the same thing!  It really sucks coz it was working really well with no problems for about a month/ month and a half. Then BAM!



OK.  Could be you are not taking the best type of Chlorella.  This quote is from the Chlorella thread - I don't know about Chlorella from New Zealand, but I suspect it is not as good as the Japanese Yaeyama.



> They have also been researched, and therefore, are the highest in CGF, best cost factor, best processing and digestibility, and are all Japanese Yaeyama Chlorella. You DO NOT want to use Chinese Chlorella.



Well I'm sorry you are going through.  I take 12g daily and never had a problem and it's been 3 months already.  If you want to try again, get the Japanese Yaeyama Chlorella and start out with the lowest serving (2-3g).


----------



## mariofmagdal (Jun 22, 2009)

january noir said:


> OK. Could be you are not taking the best type of Chlorella. This quote is from the Chlorella thread - I don't know about Chlorella from New Zealand, but I suspect it is not as good as the Japanese Yaeyama.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm sorry you are going through. I take 12g daily and never had a problem and it's been 3 months already. If you want to try again, get the Japanese Yaeyama Chlorella and start out with the lowest serving (2-3g).


 

This is so true. MSA also stated we should start documenting the problem brands and work from there. Japanese Yaeyama is what you want no matter who makes it, otherwise digestion is going to be a huge problem.

I have also been successful @ 12g since at least Feb. 09 with the Earthrise Chlorella and Spirulina. Started taking Chlorella/Spirulina back in January-no complaints. When I switched brands briefly, I had detox symptoms, but they quickly passed.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jun 22, 2009)

I had to stop as well due to the violent vomiting episodes...i couldn't weather through that stage.


----------



## Ladybelle (Jun 22, 2009)

I stopped taking it because it had me just so tired! I mean fatigued- it reminded me of the first phase of pregnancy,i could never get enough sleep. Even when i coupled it with spirulina.   After about 4 weeks & no improvement, the lack of energy was too much for me. I empty the capsules now & use them for face masks. It's does wonders for my skin!! 


A friend of mine started taking it with me at the same time & it would always make her sick. When she finally correlated her vomiting,nausea with the chlorella- she stopped taking it & no more sickness.


----------



## mysoon2behair (Jun 22, 2009)

january noir said:


> Mmmmm. :scratchch
> Did you take your Chlorella with food that same day or on an empty stomach?
> 
> How do you take it? Do you take powder and make a drink or do you take the pills?


 
I took the Chlorella (tablet form) after breakfast with orange juice along with my multi vitamin. When I waited a week to retake it, I thought maybe it was the vitamins so I took the Chlorella alone that time after lunch and again I was sick. I did notice my skin looked allot brighter and the dark spots from acne was clearing and I also had more energy. So I did like the benefits I just couldn’t figure out why I started vomiting after taking it for 2 months.


----------



## Amerie123 (Jun 22, 2009)

I kinda wish I could have stayed with it reading about all the benefits, but unfortunately for me, after 3 1/2 weeks, I did the violent vomitting thing too. Waited 1 1/2 week to start again at a lower dose, and started getting nauseous from drinking it, so, now I just leave the jar for DH. He said it helped him loose a little weight (which he don't need to loose IMO, but that's another topic. LOL). The brand I had was Source Natural Yaeyama (sp?).


----------



## kamishaa (Jun 22, 2009)

I am so greatful that I am here(alive) today. I have been on chlorella for almost ONE month. I started at a very very low dose and I gradually increased every other day until I was "green". Everything was peachy and I was a happy camper. THEN, last Wednesday, with an unchanged diet and my regular routine I had my beautiful glass of green goodness...but this time something didnt feel kosher after about a half hour. I cried out for my SO for help and told him to call an ambulance(I was buggin' the f-out) I started to throw up VI-O-LEN-TLY from about 7 pm and I didn't stop until about 12 am(I am a God fearing person and this is no lie). My SO didn't call ER cause he was too busy calming me down and cleaning me up, he kept on saying "it's just throw up, it'll cool down." As I was vomiting in a bucket in my balcony(I desperately needed fresh air), I remember looking up to the stars and talking to HIM and said 'my hair is growing just fine and *this* is not worth my health'.

Of course the next day I did *not* go to work(I usually never miss work) and today my abdominal area does not hurt as much. I just couldn't wait to get back to my old self. I wish nothing that horrible on anyone. IT WAS HORRIBLE!!!I WAS AFRAID! Sorry for the rambling but I somehow knew I couln't be the only one with these episodes. Thank you Jesus, it's in the past. NEVER AGAIN


----------



## msa (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm so happy you guys are talking about your negative experiences (even though it's scaring me). That way, I know what to look out for if I start to feel funny.


----------



## Solitude (Jun 22, 2009)

msa said:


> You should read the read, it took me awhile to get through it. But, I only started researching it for the health benefits because I was looking for an alternative to synthetic multivitamins. It balances your body because of its vitamin content but it's best when part of a healthy overall diet (drinking water, eating healthy, exercising, etc).
> 
> Some people are doing it for hair growth but I think most people stay with it because of the other great outcomes they've seen (increased energy, better skin, fewer cravings for sweets, etc. etc.).





mariofmagdal said:


> I believe I can safely say most of the women have gone GREEN for the benefits and have accepted hair growth as one of those side benefits, expressing if it helps the hair, fine, if not, the other positives received outweigh all else.
> 
> Reading the thread would be beneficial, and there is a quick start guide at the start so reading the entire thread is not really needed.





luckiestdestiny said:


> Check post 1 and 2 of the chlorella thread. Anyone with this kinda problem may have gone to far too fast, or you are allergic. Please read those posts for details. Also examine the way you're eating before taking and mix it up, explained in post #1 and 2



Thanks, ladies! Yes, I'm going to stop being lazy & read through it and do some research. Even if I don't try it, it's good to be informed . I saw "chlorella" in GNC after I saw people using it here and I asked a guy who worked there about it, but he wasn't much help.


----------



## Kellum (Jun 22, 2009)

I have a whole bottle of Chlorella in my cabinet because I can't take it. I took it for a while with no problems and then I started to feel really bad on night about midnight. I was feeling dizzy and nauseous. Then all of a sudden around 2 am I was hugging the toilet. It was not a pretty sight. My vomit was green so I knew exactly what the problem was. I haven't taken it since then. I think I am going to use it as a face mask like someone else mentioned.


----------



## jshug (Jun 22, 2009)

OK ladies day 2 of taking zantac prior to chlorella,  no problems noted last night. I took it with just the zantac not my other vitamins...so far so good. I hope there's not a memorial posted for me on this site next week...just kidding!  If I have the same symptoms, I know its not for me.  By the way...me being a cardiac NP,  I'm a fanatic about my cholesterol, dropped by bad (LDL) cholesterol 10pts by taking flax seed oil, omega 3 and garlic...yippie!!! I may die of chlorella poisoning but it definitely won't be heart disease.!!!


----------



## msa (Jun 22, 2009)

I wonder what the cause of the violent vomiting is. Even though this is a small sample of people, you couldn't ALL be allergic. Maybe chlorella interacts badly with other vitamins?


----------



## jshug (Jun 22, 2009)

I never had the vomiting thank GOD just the stomach burning and an episode of  explosive diarrhea


----------



## sharifeh (Jun 22, 2009)

oh god i want to try chlorella but this is scaring me to death
I have NEVER had acne even as a teen...
is there anything you can take to counter the acne
like i think i remember reading here that with biotin you should take vitamin b  plus to counter the acne


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Jun 22, 2009)

msa said:


> I wonder what the cause of the violent vomiting is. Even though this is a small sample of people, you couldn't ALL be allergic. Maybe chlorella interacts badly with other vitamins?



You maybe on to something....or maybe taking it on an empty stomach as opposed to taking it with a meal and vice versa

I take between 1 to 3 grams a day but I also take Maxi Hair, Flaxseed, Borage and Omega Oil Capsules, Gingko Biloba (studying for an exam)...Luckily I have not had any bad side effects (keeping fingers crossed) I have been taking the Chlorella since March and it has been okay so far....I think my main side effect in the beginning was sleeplessness 

If I start throwing up I too will be "chunkin' tha deuce" to Chlorella!!!


----------



## SelahOco (Jun 22, 2009)

mysoon2behair said:


> *I had toast and eggs for breakfast* that morning then went to the movies. I didn't eat anything there so I don't know. I generally eat healthy so I doubt it was from what I ate. I would like to take it again but I am just too nervous.



I'm laying here in my bed.  I had to leave work early today because I throw up there like three times!  Everytime I walk I feel like I'm going to puke.  I've been taking my Source Naturals tablets (550gm) for about a month -- and Thursday was the first time I felt a little sick.

I ate a couple hard boiled eggs and popped like 5 of the tablets.  Drank some water and kept on working.  Hour later...I felt sick.  But I did not throw up.

All weekend though, I kept feeling sick.  Stomach burning, heart beating fast.  I figured it would pass.  I took no Chlorella from Thursday night to Monday afternoon (today).

So I ate a salad for lunch today - with boiled eggs on it.  Popped like 5 pills.  Got so sick like 2 hours later.  Puked three times.

At first I was like "How the heck am I allergic to boiled eggs!!"   Who knows, maybe eggs and chlorella don't mix.  It's weird to detox at this stage, but it is what it is!  I'm gonna reduce to like two pills...and go from there.

No more hard boiled eggs for me.


----------



## mysoon2behair (Jun 23, 2009)

OcoLove said:


> I'm laying here in my bed.  I had to leave work early today because I throw up there like three times!  Everytime I walk I feel like I'm going to puke.  I've been taking my Source Naturals tablets (550gm) for about a month -- and Thursday was the first time I felt a little sick.
> 
> I ate a couple hard boiled eggs and popped like 5 of the tablets.  Drank some water and kept on working.  Hour later...I felt sick.  But I did not throw up.
> 
> ...



You may be right! Now that you said that I remember when I tried to take the Chlorella again I had a chicken salad which had a hard boiled egg in it. I was so sick that night. Did this happen to anyone else after eating eggs?


----------



## Urban (Jun 23, 2009)

^^^ Nope. I hadn't had eggs when i got sick.

I did take it on an empty stomach tho' i.e. just before bed or in the morning before uni (i don't normally eat breakfast).

I think someone mentioned an interaction with vitamins - I personally wasn't taking any other supplements at the time.


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Jun 23, 2009)

wow, sorry to read of all these bad experiences,chlorellas been good to me!!


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jun 23, 2009)

jshug said:


> I never had the vomiting thank GOD just the stomach burning and an episode of explosive diarrhea


This ones an easy one to answer. Too bad I haven't gotten your pm or dropped a line in the thread. Diarrhea AND constipation (depending on your body) are both detox signs. Both mean you're detoxing too fast and need to cut back on your intake and up your water.  You will have to up your intake slowly as it seems that you have a lot of detoxing to do.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jun 23, 2009)

sqzbly1908 said:


> You maybe on to something....or maybe taking it on an empty stomach as opposed to taking it with a meal and vice versa
> 
> I take between 1 to 3 grams a day but I also take Maxi Hair, Flaxseed, Borage and Omega Oil Capsules, Gingko Biloba (studying for an exam)...Luckily I have not had any bad side effects (keeping fingers crossed) I have been taking the Chlorella since March and it has been okay so far....I think my main side effect in the beginning was sleeplessness
> 
> If I start throwing up I too will be "chunkin' tha deuce" to Chlorella!!!


 
No worries not everyone is allergic. The throwing up is in post #1 and #2 along with what to do to stop it if it happens, or to determine IF you are allergic. Just like anything else, there will be some people with allergies. If you have them you just need to move on of course because nothing is worth risking your life. However, if you combined them with a food that makes you sensitive, cut it out. If you...well just refer to the posts for that.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Jun 23, 2009)

Spirulina is an excellent compliment to Chlorella. It balances it out. However, SPR is not for everyone. Adding Spr to your diet may help with the side effects. Also, I take mine CHL/SPR first thing every AM on an empty stomach. Then 30 minutes prior to meals. This may help some of you.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jun 23, 2009)

Yep, I experienced the violent vomiting and acne.  The nausea continued for over a month.   I have an appointment with my physician tomorrow to see about the gastro issues.

Nope, Chlorella aint for me.  I was really hoping it would work.  Oh well. * shrugs.


----------



## Ms_Delikate (Jul 2, 2009)

sqzbly1908 said:


> You maybe on to something....or maybe taking it on an empty stomach as opposed to taking it with a meal and vice versa
> 
> I take between 1 to 3 grams a day but I also take Maxi Hair, Flaxseed, Borage and Omega Oil Capsules, Gingko Biloba (studying for an exam)...Luckily I have not had any bad side effects (keeping fingers crossed) I have been taking the Chlorella since March and it has been okay so far....I think my main side effect* in the beginning was sleeplessness *
> 
> If I start throwing up I too will be "chunkin' tha deuce" to Chlorella!!!


 
I came into this thread specifically to see if anyone was experiencing sleep issues. I have been getting up at ~4:00 EVERY night...I was not really keeping track to see if it started when I started taking chlorella. Once I get up I AM UP...and I hate that cause I like to get ALL my sleep. Has anyone else experienced sleep issues...I fall asleep just fine but then I don't stay asleep. I am willing to stick with it if it will pass though.


----------



## SelahOco (Jul 6, 2009)

I have Source Naturals Yaeyama Chlorella and 10 pills are 2 grams.  I took 1 pill today, to try to ease my way back in and I still vomited.  It wasn't as bad, but I couldn't seem to keep it down.

Maybe I should take it on an empty stomach or right before bed or something.


----------



## AllieCat0817 (Jul 6, 2009)

Ms_Delikate said:


> I came into this thread specifically to see if anyone was experiencing sleep issues. I have been getting up at ~4:00 EVERY night...I was not really keeping track to see if it started when I started taking chlorella. Once I get up I AM UP...and I hate that cause I like to get ALL my sleep. Has anyone else experienced sleep issues...I fall asleep just fine but then I don't stay asleep. I am willing to stick with it if it will pass though.



YES maybe that is why I am not sleeping good.  I take 6 grams all at once around 8pm.  At the same time I have one inch of growth since I texlaxed on June 2 (if I measured right, and I'm pretty sure I did cuz I measured quite a few times right after the texlax and quite a few times now).  Go figure.  I have to say its the Chlorella giving the growth and probably the Boundless Tresses.  I was/am considering stopping the Chlorella but now I dont know... I NEEDS my sleep.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jul 31, 2009)

Is it really worth taking such a large dose? A small dose of chlorella should suffice. Maybe the body is getting too much?  If I try it, I will only use one dose a day.


----------



## Lebiya (Aug 5, 2009)

Chlorella has made my face into a pizza, I am soo self conscious now, i have been taking it for 6 months...It helped in every area except my FACE so I dont want to stop taking it. IF anyone has any suggestions to cure this acne beside stopping PLEASE PM ME ...If not I may have to stop which I really really don't want to


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Aug 10, 2009)

jamaicalovely said:


> Yep, I experienced the violent vomiting and acne. The nausea continued for over a month. I have an appointment with my physician tomorrow to see about the gastro issues.
> 
> Nope, Chlorella aint for me. I was really hoping it would work. Oh well. * shrugs.


 

it could of been your pregnancy causing your vomiting?

you did not know you were pregnant until not too long ago,if i remember correctly?

how is it going?


----------



## missbritt1986 (Apr 10, 2010)

The same thing happened to me. I took NOW chlorella for about 3 weeks faithfully. Was feeling great. Stopped taking it for a while & one night I decided to start taking it again. I woke up with the worst nausea ever & was sweating profusely. I thought maybe it was pms & just laid on my stomach all night & breathed deeply. Anyway, I took it a month later at bedtime like I had previously, & the same thing happened, except I was vomiting so violently I had to go to the ER.  The DR told me that a lot of supplements aren't regulated by the FDA (I knew this already), but I didn't think that was the case since I had taken the same dose from the same bottle. The next few days I was a little nauseous, but wasn't throwing up anymore. Like other posters, I threw away the bottle. I can't bring myself to ever take it again.


----------



## AmyRose92 (Apr 11, 2010)

Okay, all of these side effects are really starting to scare me. 
I absolutely dread vomiting. It's one of the rare things that I try to avoid at all costs and I'm a self-proclaimed masochist. I can handle some pain, but vomiting is not something I wanna go through on the regular.

I was going to go buy some Chlorella because it does seem to cleanse the body, but I'm not going to go through these vomiting spells to do so. I'll check with a doctor before using it.


----------



## Lebiya (Apr 30, 2010)

Does anyone have any information on why chlorella may cause acne? ..is there more than just detoxing?

I know acne/break-outs are some of the initial side effects from chlorella but what about after 6-8 months of continual use...what if your STILL getting it? ...isn't it suppose to help with skin problems and clear up your skin? 

This is the only side effect I have from chlorella, and although I've always have acne problems, chlorella has made it WORSE!! 

I really don't want to throw it away from good but I'm on the verge...anyone?!?!?!


----------



## AmyRose92 (Jun 17, 2010)

I don't want to give too much information, but since we're mostly ladies...
Ever since I started drinking Bolthouse Farms Green Goodness (which has chlorella and spirulina), I've been getting this brown discharge after menstruation. I don't know if anyone else has been experiencing this


----------



## Okay (Jul 20, 2010)

bumping.. hows it going everyone?


----------



## illuminatiamerica (Dec 16, 2010)

kamishaa said:


> I am so greatful that I am here(alive) today. I have been on chlorella for almost ONE month. I started at a very very low dose and I gradually increased every other day until I was "green". Everything was peachy and I was a happy camper. THEN, last Wednesday, with an unchanged diet and my regular routine I had my beautiful glass of green goodness...but this time something didnt feel kosher after about a half hour. I cried out for my SO for help and told him to call an ambulance(I was buggin' the f-out) I started to throw up VI-O-LEN-TLY from about 7 pm and I didn't stop until about 12 am(I am a God fearing person and this is no lie). My SO didn't call ER cause he was too busy calming me down and cleaning me up, he kept on saying "it's just throw up, it'll cool down." As I was vomiting in a bucket in my balcony(I desperately needed fresh air), I remember looking up to the stars and talking to HIM and said 'my hair is growing just fine and *this* is not worth my health'.
> 
> Of course the next day I did *not* go to work(I usually never miss work) and today my abdominal area does not hurt as much. I just couldn't wait to get back to my old self. I wish nothing that horrible on anyone. IT WAS HORRIBLE!!!I WAS AFRAID! Sorry for the rambling but I somehow knew I couln't be the only one with these episodes. Thank you Jesus, it's in the past. NEVER AGAIN


 

if this wont wake them up, what will? and i bet many have still ordered since reading this.....


----------



## SimplyBlessed (Dec 16, 2010)

Ladies be careful all this is not necessary for hair growth 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------

